# Globestormer



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Cavaqueen Don,t know if you got my pm or not anyway have another question Do you tow your Globestormer with a manual or automatic 

Ollie


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Ollie, I am going to jump the gun here I think, the Fifth Wheel company strongly advise Automatic as the Manual has a dodgy clutch.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Les I knew it was one or the other but wasn,t sure which


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ollie,

We towed our old globestomer with a manual for 3 years, no problems, our new van we tow with an automatic, the better half says it tows better with the new pickup, but whether that is because it is an automatic or because the spec on the new Nissan is better I don't know.

Cavaqueen


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Cavaqueen I sent you a pm about a week ago asking your views on the Globestormer you must not have got it .

Was speaking to Adrian from FifthWheel and he told me that the new model out in Jan 2010 has an island bed and they are also looking at auto movers similar to those used on caravans 

Maybe you should reply on the AFifth Wheel Form to keep you know who happy


----------

